# Marine Colonel Who Was Drugged, Robbed in Bogota Forced to Retire



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2018)

Colonel
Colonel
Colonel

Reading thru this story once, it seems the Colonel and his officer buddies ran around Bogota like a bunch of PFC's running into Tijuana for the weekends.  What the hell where they thinking?

Marine Colonel Who Was Drugged, Robbed in Bogota Forced to Retire

A military board has recommended forced retirement for a Marine colonel who was slipped a tranquilizer during a night on the town in Bogota, robbed and led around like a zombie before winding up in a Colombian hospital along with two other drugged Marine officers.

Col. Roger T. McDuffie, a Harrier pilot, was the most senior Marine in a South Florida unit on a Jan. 21-Feb. 4, 2017, field trip to the Colombian capital to map out U.S. Marine operations there.

An initial, internal investigation conducted by the U.S. Southern Command Marine affiliate found some Marines broke curfew, ventured into a forbidden zone, consorted with prostitutes and brought some back to their hotel -- only to be robbed of government property and hospitalized.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 31, 2018)

Obviously. I saw this coming when it hit the blotter. He was in the off limits area soliciting hookers (also off limits) with a bunch of subordinates. He was married. I wouldn’t be surprised if he is facing this punishment as a divorcee.


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2018)

At least he didn't eat a Tide pod. Little victories.


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm slowly getting over my hard on for Marines. 



Sorry, @Teufel sir.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 31, 2018)

Dame said:


> I'm slowly getting over my hard on for Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, @Teufel sir.




We aren't all out-of-control clowns like the good Colonel!


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2018)

Dame said:


> I'm slowly getting over my hard on for Marines.



Wouldn't that be a "wide on" instead?

(I already hate myself for this post)


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2018)

AWP said:


> Wouldn't that be a "wide on" instead?
> 
> (I already hate myself for this post)



I'm just grateful for the hate. It could have been thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2018)

Dame said:


> I'm slowly getting over my hard on for Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, @Teufel sir.


Come to the dark side, we have better toys.....


----------



## Evans (Feb 1, 2018)

This story isn't just a day in the field for Marines?


----------

